# Thrummed mitts



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I've finally decided to try thrummed mitts, and I'm enjoying this!

(If you live somewhere warm and have no idea what I'm talking about, look here: http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/thrumfaq.html)

I like knitting regular mittens, because you get done so quickly - you can see your progress and have something finished in a week of 'spare moments'. Plus, it's very portable: I've been known to knit my way through many a 4H meeting!

Anyway, I have fleece kicking around (being a wannabe spinner, I only have a drop spindle as of yet and much going on in my life so I don't get much chance to spin) and thought this would be a good use for it. Besides, winter is cold here and I have no good mittens. 

The first attempt turned out way too puffy, I'd pulled off far too much fleece for each little bit that is stuffed in the stitches. So, that one got pulled back and I've started over ... with a bit more restraint on the fleece, it is looking pretty good so far.

Sheep are great.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

frazzlehead said:


> I've finally decided to try thrummed mitts, and I'm enjoying this!
> 
> (If you live somewhere warm and have no idea what I'm talking about, look here: http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/thrumfaq.html)
> 
> ...


how interesting. I might give that a try myself. I wonder, though, if it might tickle.

donsgal


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, doesn't tickle. The mitt is tight enough when you put it on that there's no loose ends to tickle you with, and after you wear them for a little while, the fleece on the inside felts into place and you get a felted mitt liner that fits your hands exactly.

I'm just doing the top of this mitt now ... have had to modify the pattern a few times to suit me, but with my 'normal 36 stitch cuff', go up to 48 stitches for the body of the mitten, and a regular sock-toe-mitten-top, it's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Nope, doesn't tickle. The mitt is tight enough when you put it on that there's no loose ends to tickle you with, and after you wear them for a little while, the fleece on the inside felts into place and you get a felted mitt liner that fits your hands exactly.


Thanks for explaining this. My first thought was that it would catch on all the diamond rings us homesteaders wear  But, I guess not.

Sounds fun, be sure to post a pic when you're done !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I knit many pairs of these for my kids when they were young. They are easy to knit and my kids had warm hands all winter.

There are also thrummed slippers and hats you can make.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

When you get good at this, do you plan to take orders? I would love a pair, and my favorite SIL would too. We are big mitten fans here. I have never even seen thrummed mitts around here, but they sure look toasty!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

There is a pattern for these types of mittens in Homespun Handknit edited by Linda Ligon and a friend has sent me a pattern for slippers that I haven't had time to do yet. Pattern #55, Dawn Brocco Designs, dawnbrocco.com-"shagged slipper socks". She made a pair for her aunt with Lamb's Pride and said they were very nice. Liese


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Can you thrum after you've finished something? I made a pocket scarf not that long ago (just a long scarf with the ends folded and sewn up into pockets). The problem is that the pockets are a bit too roomy and don't keep your hands all that warm. I would love to add some thrumming to make felted liners! Could I just use a crochet hook and add the roving? Has anyone done that?

Marissa


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I suppose you could do this with a crochet hook but it wouldn't be the same and it would be time consuming to do.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marissa, According to the shagged sock pattern I mentioned , yes you do this after. A picture would be nice but I'll just have to write: You are working on the "wrong" side.
"Take several 3' lengths of yarn & thread a tapestry needle, anchor the yarn, make a small loop with the yarn & insert a size 11 double needle or wooden dowel into loop, snug up and begin looping the yarn from the right, under the knit st, then up over the top." Keep going until the end of your row, capturing the yarn ends, moving your "spacer" forward as needed, leaving the loops made behind. And you just keep doing this until you have covered the area. I hope this is clear, perhaps her web site has a picture that will help: dawnbrooco.com. Good luck, Liese


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys;Not to change the subject but if you live in a cold place you might want to check out Electric socks.Somebody must still carry them.-


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I've got one mitt almost done - the thumb's halfway there. It's very poofy but feels great so far!

It's slower than regular knitting as you stop every 3 stitches on every fourth row to add the fleece bits, but it's pretty neat.

If I ever get one set completed, I might consider making a set for someone else!


----------

